# Zoology Presentation, Any Ideas?



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

I have to do a presentation having something to do with Zoology. The thing is; I hate Zoology, I still haven't done anything, I have to talk and not just read off the powerpoint slides, and it's due this Wednesday.

Can someone offer me some help? What would be a simple and relatively easy topic to do the presentation on? Please help, I feel hopeless.


----------



## Aves (Feb 1, 2011)

Is the topic Zoology? Because that is a very wide term. Can you narrow it down then maybe I can help


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

It can be anything that relates to Zoology, like an animal etc. I just want something that can be simple and be able to remember while I am up there.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

Are there any subfields that interests you: such as ecology, evolutionary biology, developmental biology, physiology/anatomy, taxonomy/systematics?

edit: I think Im getting too particular for a general Zoology presentation. 

find a group of animals that you find interesting (such as the sponges ) than search for general information on each of the fields above 

ex- sponges are all in the same phylum (Porifera), so you could look up information on their defining characters that unify them as a group.

(these characters may be anatomically/physiologically significant or developmentally significant.)


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do it on your favourite animal. Or maybe if you choose tarantulas everybody will be so scared staring at the pictures they won't listen to you talk much and look at you.. no seriously I'd go with that lol!  SA invisibility cloak!


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

kathy903 said:


> Do it on your favourite animal. Or maybe if you choose tarantulas everybody will be so scared staring at the pictures they won't listen to you talk much and look at you.. no seriously I'd go with that lol!  SA invisibility cloak!


Thank you all for the ideas! I decided to go with kathy903s idea of doing tarantulas. Seems like an easy and good topic to do the presentation on. Just started doing the powerpoint right now.

Anyone have any tips as to how remain calm and collected during a presentation? I'm beginning to feel anxious and nervous and it's not judgment day yet.


----------

